# Scanned retro catalogs



## Jean Claude (Jan 30, 2005)

Did you have scanned retro classic's catalogs ? 
I'm looking for the Colnago 1993's Colnago's one 
All 1977 to 1990 Gios 's too )

Do you think it's possible to create an internet retro classic's bikes's brands catalogs database without copyright problems ?


----------



## austex (Sep 20, 2004)

www.velo-retro.com

is one place. There's another that I can't come up with at the moment.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

austex said:


> www.velo-retro.com
> 
> is one place. There's another that I can't come up with at the moment.


I can't think of the other one either. It begins with a "b" something like bulger.net but that's not it.. It has a lot of old Italian catologs scanned..

Help us out here folks. What is the link?


----------



## austex (Sep 20, 2004)

here:

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/


----------



## t5rguy (Jul 4, 2003)

*Colnago 1994*

This is the 1994 one; will that do? 
Scanning will be a heck of a job, the format is slightly bigger than A4. it is a kind of fold-out thing, not much text, just pics of frame types and colour choices. And a list of size info. Text as far as it goes is in Dutch and French.


----------



## Jean Claude (Jan 30, 2005)

t5rguy said:


> This is the 1994 one; will that do?
> Scanning will be a heck of a job, the format is slightly bigger than A4. it is a kind of fold-out thing, not much text, just pics of frame types and colour choices. And a list of size info. Text as far as it goes is in Dutch and French.


Thks to all of you, you're really nice . 
I already know Bulgier 's site which is a Bible like "Classic's rendez vous" or "Campy Only" . In fact I'm very interested by infos and docs about one bike (one of mine ) "Colnago's Super Piu" this model has been made in 1993 and was figuring on the 1993's colnago's catalog..... 
Thks again for your replies


----------



## t5rguy (Jul 4, 2003)

*pics speak louder than words ...*

Super Piu, 1994 catalogue. Only pictures though. Both top and bottom are Super Piu.


----------



## Jean Claude (Jan 30, 2005)

t5rguy said:


> Super Piu, 1994 catalogue. Only pictures though. Both top and bottom are Super Piu.


Great job , thks a lot , this is a Super Piu (this bike was made in 1993 and 1994) but as an italian frame wrote it in a mail , mine was built in 1993, I've copy and paste his message below:

"Hi JC,

I made a mistake, 
your frame is a 1993 and not 1994. the colour is 1993 and, most importantly, Colnago used Tange tubing in 1994, instead of Columbus ( a one year experiment which was not successfull)."

Thks anyway T5rguy for your nice reply, the picts u scanned for me are very rare , it's the 1st time I see them on internet !


----------



## t5rguy (Jul 4, 2003)

*my pleasure*

Tange tubing? What do you know, that's pretty special for an Italian frame builder. Just like Masi and the 531 tubing he used.

If you want I can see if I can take good hi-res pics (with a digi camera) of the whole brochure and e-mail them to you. Just give me your e-mail adress or send a private message.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, an '88 Schwinn catalog would be good, too. I'd like to know the color and design options for a Circuit. Mine will need a paint job after coming back from the shop and I'd like to keep it similar to an original paint scheme.


----------



## Jean Claude (Jan 30, 2005)

t5rguy said:


> Tange tubing? What do you know, that's pretty special for an Italian frame builder. Just like Masi and the 531 tubing he used.
> 
> If you want I can see if I can take good hi-res pics (with a digi camera) of the whole brochure and e-mail them to you. Just give me your e-mail adress or send a private message.


it would be great !!!!

here it is 
[email protected]

hundred of thks by avance )

JC


----------

